# Greyish Spot



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

I have noticed that one of my Dwarf Gouramis has an odd spot on his body. Is it physical damage? Is it somthing else? Also his fins are a little frayed.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Your gouramis are developing a fungus sinse their immune systems are degrading due to stress. The person at the shop who sold them to you should of told you that gouramis are extremely prone to bacterial infections and ulcers when you first bought them. The nips are caused by the other male nipping at the tail. You really need to take one of the gouramis back and tell them what I said.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

I have 3 gouramis total. Should I only take back the one with the nipped fin. Or does this mean I need to take back 2? Can I exchange the Dwarf gourami for a regular gourami or will the Dwarfs be agressive twords it? I am Quarantining the Dwarf gourami until I can take him back.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Have one male dwarf gourami and one female if you wish. Forget about any other gouramis as they are too aggressive and your tank's too small.


----------

